

Ask HN: Rate my micro-app (testing Open Graph) - rpbertp13
http://likeanything.heroku.com/hacker_news
Change the url's to create new Like items. Use underscores to separate words.<p>Cooked it up with Sinatra in 23 lines and one template :)
======
rpbertp13
Change the url's to create new Like items. Use underscores to separate words.

Cooked it up with Sinatra in 23 lines and one template :)

------
yawniek
adding a link to a likable would be nice. just a word is a bit boring.

